# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Salles VR Paris

## Hugo

Bonjour les  ::): , j'ai envie d'essayer la VR dans une salle avec quelques membres de ma famille qui ne jouent pas aux jeux vidéos. Est-ce que certains parmi vous en on déjà essayé en région parisienne  ? Savez-vous quels jeux sont les plus intéressant parmi ceux à jouer en groupe ?

----------


## Fabiolo

Tu as Illucity Porte de la villette qui est dédié à la VR:

https://illucity.fr

Je te conseillerai bien La Malédiction du Corsaire mais je suis pas impartial dans le coup  :;):  :4 joueurs avec 2 équipes de 2 qui doivent collaborer. C'est tout public et assez facile:




Sinon Toyland a pas l'air mal aussi.

----------


## nodulle

Marrant la coincidence, je suis tombé sur un article aujourd'hui : Réalité virtuelle : Terragame ouvre la plus grande salle de jeu en “hyper-réalité” de France à Corbeil-Essonnes.

Le site de Terragame.

----------


## Hugo

Je crois que je vais opter pour Terragame parce que je suis un mec un peu primaire qui aime tirer sur des trucs. Aussi parce qu'apparemment l'espace est complètement raccord avec ce qui se passe dans le jeu.

----------


## Fabiolo

Après fais attention, il faut en général quelques semaines pour qu'une salle soit bien rodée au niveau technique et gamemasters.

----------


## Ornithorix

Il y a le mindout, ils ont un local dans le centre commercial Vélizy 2

https://mindout.fr/

Et une autre dans paris 

35 Rue de Turbigo, 75003 Paris

----------


## Zapp le Grand

On a testé il y a quelques semaines 
https://www.sparklingvr.com/

a deux pas de gare du Nord. Très bonne ambiance, pas mal de choix de jeux, de conseils pour les noobs (par exemple ils sont cools ils t'expliquent que si tas jamais fait de VR, c'est une mauvaise idée de commencer par une séance de Pavlov). Tu peux réserver simplement pour 1 a 6 personnes, des Oculus rift S et des HTC Vive

Les cables sont au plafond tu as une zone bien délimitée pour jouer, il leur manque par contre quelques jeux (genre Rec Room), et il y a un bar. Pour une première expérience je recommande.

----------


## poulpator

En vrai le mieux c'est le salon de Zapp. Aucune salle ne peut rivaliser niveau jeux et expertise  ::ninja::

----------

